# Installation imprimante HP 1320 en réseau



## Maxime (21 Décembre 2004)

J'ai installé une imprimante HP Laser 1320n sur un G3 en version classic OS 9.2.2 mais en réseau
avec deux Macs et un PC.
Impossible de sélectionner l'imprimante sur les Macs. En lançant l'utilisateur service d'impression
il est noté < Imprimante non définie> Impossible de modifier car l'imprimante n'apparaît pas sur
les Macs, seulement sur le PC.
Que dois-je faire?
Merci


----------

